# hodge twins training routine,yes or no?



## poseydon (Nov 7, 2011)

i found these couple guys randomly on youtube,they also have website 2buildmusclefast.they seem to be pretty good,they look good,they dont do roids and they are btw freakin hilarious.i recommend them to see their videos.what do you think of their routine:
only free heavy weight compound movements.no isolation movements,cables or machines.only suplements they suggest is gold standard whey isolate and jack3d.
day 1-shoulder press 2sx8r,flat bench press 2sx8r,incline bp 2sx8r,dips or tricep pull downs 2sx8r,captains chair abs 2sxfailure,ball crunches 2sxfailure
day 2-off
day 3-squats 2sx12r,leg press 2sx12r,calf raises 2sx15r,ham glute raises 2x15
day 4-off
day 5-lat pulldowns 2sx8r,vbar rows 2sx8r,ez bar bicep curl 2sx8r,hammer curls 2sx8,captains chair and ball crunches 2sx failure each.
day 6-off
they call this 3 day split.i still think 3 days on 1 day off is better.also they claim not to spend more than 45 minutes in the gym.hit it fast and hard.they do not recommend lifting with really heavy weight.especially for squats.whats ur comment?


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 7, 2011)

poseydon said:


> i found these couple guys randomly on youtube,they also have website 2buildmusclefast.they seem to be pretty good,they look good,they dont do roids and they are btw freakin hilarious.i recommend them to see their videos.what do you think of their routine:
> only free heavy weight compound movements.no isolation movements,cables or machines.only suplements they suggest is gold standard whey isolate and jack3d.
> day 1-shoulder press 2sx8r,flat bench press 2sx8r,incline bp 2sx8r,dips or tricep pull downs 2sx8r,captains chair abs 2sxfailure,ball crunches 2sxfailure
> day 2-off
> ...


I'm familiar with them. I think you'll get all the info you need from the stickies.  No need to work the abs to failure.  Hell if I did that I'd be sick twice a week.  2 sets of curls?  No deads or variations there of, no pull ups.??? No heavy squats but what about leg press?  2 sets of everything.   Granted, you can do anything in 45 minutes.    
Therea are better workout suggestions floating around the threads.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 8, 2011)

Those 2 guys are clowns.  I dont like.  Seems as if they're trying to impress the ladies that "might" be watching their videos more, then care for the actual sport.  Of course everyone has their opinions, but these 2...NO!

Don't let Irish see those vids...


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 8, 2011)

HAHA how funny, a friend of mine just showed me those clowns yesterday. They might have something useful to say, I just can't get past their bullshit.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 8, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Those 2 guys are clowns.  I dont like.  Seems as if they're trying to impress the ladies that "might" be watching their videos more, then care for the actual sport.  Of course everyone has their opinions, but these 2...NO!
> 
> Don't let Irish see those vids...



Oh definitely some of that going on. I can't take you serious after you get up in front of the camera with your boxers on....   'kouter here


----------



## SFW (Nov 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------

